# other hobbies



## penmaker134 (Jan 6, 2019)

Well just as the title says my other hobby I recently started along with pen 
turning is chip carving does anyone on here possibly do that on the side 
i am kinda looking for some help with it thats my other things no picture 
cause iam really bad at it right now 

But thats my other hobby.


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 7, 2019)

I’m just getting started with carving so have no advice per se.
Have found a few resources:
New Carver Resources ::
https://forum.woodcarvingillustrated.com/
and, lumberjocks.com has some very talented chip carvers.


----------



## Charlie_W (Jan 7, 2019)

I was into stained glass before the turning bug bit me after decades of being dormant. Little over a year ago, I was introduced to spoon carving...and am enjoying that along with turning.


----------



## Magicbob (Jan 7, 2019)

When not turning or running T. Shadow & Co. I enjoy Magic, shooting, and camping.


----------



## bsshog40 (Jan 7, 2019)

My other hobbies are collecting coins, collecting vintage watches, singer/songwriter, golfing and riding my Harleys! I need cut down but I can never pick any to stop. Lol


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 7, 2019)

Do not do chip carving of any kind. I do woodworking and mainly scrollsaw work so if there is anything I can help with which probably is not, be willing to share.


----------



## penmaker134 (Jan 7, 2019)

I might have picked up another one tonight called raspberry pi its for retro gaming modding


----------



## Sataro (Jan 7, 2019)

Pen turning & metal detecting for old coins keeps me busy...


----------



## Rtibbs (Jan 8, 2019)

I also have been doing chip carving for several years and when I started I found the following to be a excellent resource.

www.mychipcarving.com

Marty is a great teacher and he has many videos and materials available

Ron


----------



## wolf creek knives (Jan 8, 2019)

I have two hobbies: 
1.  Woodworking I try to make number 1
2.  My honey-do list which usually overtakes my wood working.


----------



## Talltim (Jan 8, 2019)

I have not done chip carving although I admire ones that are well done.  I have done a little nature  and western carving.  On this one carved everything but the branch.


----------



## gimpy (Jan 8, 2019)

Wood turning
Making wine  
Putting hours on my Kioti


----------



## Anglesachse (Jan 9, 2019)

Pen turning and Upcycling objects to lamps


----------



## WriteON (Jan 9, 2019)

Listening/collecting Jazz. Playing pool (one pocket).  Pool cue cue repair and Joint Protectors. The joint protectors were a spin off from bottle stopper threading.


----------



## gimpy (Jan 9, 2019)

Anglesachse said:


> Pen turning and Upcycling objects to lamps




NOW I LIKE THIS !!!!


----------



## EBorraga (Jan 9, 2019)

WriteON said:


> Listening/collecting Jazz. Playing pool (one pocket).  Pool cue cue repair and Joint Protectors. The joint protectors were a spin off from bottle stopper threading.


One Pocket :biggrin: I'm an avid Fan, but one pocket is for old guys with no stroke!!! :wink:


----------



## WriteON (Jan 10, 2019)

EBorraga said:


> WriteON said:
> 
> 
> > One Pocket :biggrin: I'm an avid Fan, but one pocket is for old guys with no stroke!!! :wink:
> ...


----------



## Bryguy (Jan 11, 2019)

*My other hobbies*

1. Playing Irish music on the button box
2 See the photo - Lotus 7 replica I built from scratch.


----------

